# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Colonial Williamsburg

## Judy Canty

For those of you who would like to savor the Colonial Williamsburg experience and pick up some excellent CE's at the same time, the Opticians Association of Virginia is hosting its Fall Conference on October 18-19.  More information is at www.vaopticians.org

Hope to see you there!

----------

